# Suspend to Ram unter Cinnamon

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich habe ein Gentoo stable vor mir und möchte dort ein Cinnamon in den Suspend To Ram schicken. Leider mag mir das nicht so recht gelingen.

Es handelt sich um eine Installation mit systemd (Profile: default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd). Laut Gentoo Wiki - Suspend and hibernate brauchts dafür sys-power/upower-pm-utils und im Gegenzug ein Löschen von sys-power/upower. Leider mag mir das nicht so recht gelingen, denn spätestens beim nachfolgenden 'emerge @preserved-rebuild' spült es mir wieder upower ins System.

Was ist der richtige Weg, um das adäquat zu lösen?

```
[stell @ sorum:~]% emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.26-gentoo-stv-i7-rev-9e-systemd-nv x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.26-gentoo-stv-i7-rev-9e-systemd-nv-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    32927776 total,  29642644 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 08 Dec 2016 15:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

Installed sets: @steam

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y --quiet-build=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds egl emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gstreamer gtk iconv icu introspection ipv6 jpeg lastfm lcms libnotify libsecret mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse virtualbox vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel vesa virtualbox i915 i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## sdoubleyou

Da Du systemd nutzt, müsste es doch mit den Boardmitteln von systemd gehen

```
sudo systemctl suspend
```

gehen, bzw. bei vorhandener SWAP

```
sudo systemctl hibernate
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Das hatte ich versucht und der Prozess ist auch eingeleitet worden. Die Kiste bleibt allerdings mit nachfolgender Meldung hängen:

```
Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug).
```

Aber dann ist der eigentliche Suspend wohl nicht das Problem. Jemand dazu vielleicht noch 'ne Idee? Das Archforum spricht von SUSPEND_MODULES.

Edit: So'n Quatsch, der o.g. Arch-Thread ist von 2010, der geht wohl vollends am Thema vorbei.

----------

## sdoubleyou

Du hast ja upower in der make.conf als USE-Variable definiert   :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *sdoubleyou wrote:*   

> Du hast ja upower in der make.conf als USE-Variable definiert  

 

Aber nicht manuell, dass scheint das Profil mitzubringen. Ich habs auch mal rausgenommen, allerdings nur mit [ ], nicht mit [-], das hat mich aber auch nicht weiter gebracht. 

Der Punkt ist, dass ich schlicht nicht weiß, was es heutzutage unter systemd tatsächlich braucht, um die Kiste in den suspend zu bringen. Der o.g. Gentoo-Wiki-Artikel unterscheidet auch nicht zwischen OpenRC und systemd.

----------

## sdoubleyou

Ich habe mich gerade mal etwas rudimentär eingelesen  :Smile: 

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du auch den gnome-extra/powermanager installiert hast.(?)

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure to get latest release of UPower, the service that GNOME Power Manager depends on.

 

Hierzu auch

https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2014-06-03-upower-loses-hibernate-suspend-to-systemd.html

Für den power-manager benötigst du weiterhin dbus und libnotify.

Es ist also richtig, dass Du Dir upower und libnotify entsprechend mit eingebunden hast. 

 *Quote:*   

> Aber nicht manuell, dass scheint das Profil mitzubringen.

 

Ich kann mir aber gerade gar nicht vorstellen, dass ein Profil soviele USE-Variablen in die make.conf schiebt. Persönlich arbeite ich ja eigentlich nur mit dem default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop Profil. Aktuell beschäftige ich mich aus Spaß mal mit Plasma und auch dort hat mir das Profil keine USE-Variablen in meine /etc/protage/make.conf reingeschoben. (oder ich habe es nicht gemerkt und ich bin auch noch kein alte Hase mit gentoo  :Smile:  )

Leider kann ich Dir aktuell auch nicht sagen, welche Aussage nun richtig ist. Im Gnome-Wiki steht

 *Quote:*   

> You don't have to add systemd flag to /etc/portage/make.conf as it is already set into the chosen profile.

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd/Installing_Gnome3_from_scratch

Im systemd-Wiki steht

 *Quote:*   

> Enable the systemd USE flag globally (in make.conf). The consolekit USE flag should also be disabled to prevent conflicts with the systemd-logind service. It is also possible to switch to a systemd subprofile to use saner USE flags defaults in which case it is not necessary to change make.conf.

 

Was aber dort auch steht

 *Quote:*   

> When dependency problems occur (such as sys-fs/udev blocking sys-apps/systemd), sys-fs/udev might be registered in the world file. Try to resolve this by deselecting it: emerge --deselect sys-fs/udev

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Installation

Das sollte evtl. einmal genau geprüft werden.

dbus sollte ja über systemd default geladen werden.

Ist der Kernel auch entsprechend für systemd gebaut und für suspend bzw. hibernate angepasst?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Kernel

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Suspend_and_hibernate

Ist Acpi aktiviert?

```
systemctl enable acpid.service
```

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management#Power_management_with_systemd

Sorry, sonst fällt mir leider aktuell auch nicht mehr dazu ein. Evtl. noch einmal das Arch-Wiki zum Thema Powermanagement genauer lesen

EDIT

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   :Embarassed: 

Du setzt ja Cinnamon ein, also ist das alles etwas am Ziel vorbei

----------

